# Morel hunting 5-3-09



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit some new ground in Richland county up "north" on Sunday morning. Turned up some nice yellows. Then went to an old honey hole and got some greys as well. Found a dozen or some half-frees but was HAPPY to knockem over, cover'em up, and keep on movin  Since I already had some nice yellows in the bag.

This new camera I have is far too advanced for me so somehow it's capuring green only and leaving the rest grey... lol.

Picture taken directly behind my friends folks house:










Text book . Elm, May Apples, and a nice grey!











All the shrooms' I found that day were under Elms actually.

Last but not least, most of the days morels:











Sorry about the weird gray/green color thing, camera is far to advanced for my own good.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

those pics are actually pretty cool the second one down has got to be my fav


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

weird pics are those the "funny" kind of shrooms?  

cool pics.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha, guess my mistake made for some cool pics. I'll be honest and admit the second one down is currently my desktop background


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, the 5th from the left is the first offical morel I've found not growing in the woods. They were in the process of making a subdivision in the area, until the obvious occured, but basically this was growing in the dirt roadbed next to a 2ft high pile of dirt a dozer has pushed up. Kicked myself in the pants immeditally after running over to it and picking it up. Had a friend with me who had never morel hunted in his life. Dude was blind as a bat when it came to seeing them. 

Whenever I've got new comers, or if it's the the begining of the season with a seasoned hunter I always call'em over just to acclimate their eyes to seeing one of them. So, on Sunday I called out to my two buddys "hey come over here there are mushrooms in this area" 

What I do from that point is essentially let my friends search for the area looking for clues as to why their might be morels there. Also knowing there is morels there to prove the point  Any how, the newbie litterally almost steps on one of them while I shout "watch out you're going to step on one." He scans the area, apparently sees nothing, and contiunes on. I let him, because frankly it humors me  So a minute or two elapses and I remind him he almost stepped on one, so he comes back. Just as he's about to step on it again I stop him and point it out. Moral of the morel story, I love hunting with rookies. Off all the 'shrooms found that day, I found. But my friend who has been out twice with me did finally find his first. Too bad it was a dog pecker and I reminded him they were trash


----------

